# Website Additions



## Null (May 22, 2014)

Hey all,

I'm looking to expand the scope of the website to keep the community growing.

Please check which features you'd be interested in. If you aren't interested in any or would prefer things not be added, make your case as a reply in this thread.


----------



## Chikinballs (May 22, 2014)

i really dont think forum trophies, etc should be expanded. less is more.


----------



## Mondo Zappa (May 22, 2014)

Could there be an option for if we like things just the way they are?

To elaborate a little, I really like some of these ideas. Improving chat would be cool, but I'd have to say I'm against the idea of multiple rooms. Chat's better as one big cuddle puddle.


----------



## KatsuKitty (May 22, 2014)

Arcade games maybe? Other than that there's not much else you can add-on.
Better chat would be good. Specifically, rooms _and_ segmentation for special guests to chat with forum members.
Yes on the wikimedia bridge but after a rebrand.
Vidya game servers are good too but I don't think you'll get a good result running it on the same linode server as everything else.


----------



## CatParty (May 22, 2014)

i want more trophies


----------



## silentprincess (May 22, 2014)

CätPärty said:


> i want more trophies



More trophies, and chat improved, and everything else in the poll.


----------



## CatParty (May 22, 2014)

what are the rewards we are talking about?


----------



## exball (May 22, 2014)

CätPärty said:


> what are the rewards we are talking about?


Cwcki forums gold accounts.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (May 22, 2014)

Video game servers would be nice, to play as a community and also if it's possible to play with lolcows like Jace.


----------



## hm yeah (May 22, 2014)

i would LOVE it if clicking internal links didn't log me out a third of the time.

in fact i got logged out by clicking the link to this...


----------



## BT 075 (May 22, 2014)

We need more A-Logging and more trollings plans. And less wizards and nerds and other gay shit.


----------



## Colress (May 22, 2014)

mobile chet


----------



## A-Stump (May 22, 2014)

Different rooms so can form cliques and hate on the people in the other rooms.


----------



## Anchuent Christory (May 22, 2014)

Trophy and reward systems can be a good laugh, particularly considering the subject of these forums, but the danger is that it encourages shitposting.


----------



## Holdek (May 22, 2014)

CätPärty said:


> what are the rewards we are talking about?


sex


----------



## CatParty (May 22, 2014)

Holdek said:


> sex




uh-huh, honey


----------



## Fialovy (May 22, 2014)

I think the different chat thing is a good idea as far as subject wise. Otherwise, it's like, sometimes I just stare blankly trying to figure out what to type whenever it gets into a hot debate or with something I'm totally out of the loop with and I'm trying to desperately catch up, that is what I noticed with my experience on the chat, otherwise, I like it.

I like the trophies, I think if they were more about meaningful participation with the community as opposed to shitposting that would be great and what I was trying to get at with some of my (serious) trophy suggestions and I think there are more good ways for adding trophies than just simply are about posting and liking  stuff (though it is good in moderation, just not in excess)

Video game servers would be nice too, but yeah, it's not super-necessary, but it would still be nice if properly handled.

Edit: and I aggre with the  CWCki Forum Gold Account idea because... well, it's a silly idea and why not?


----------



## Strewth (May 22, 2014)

I think we're in a difficult position with the chat. There's enough of us that it can get crowded and difficult to follow, but few enough of us that separate rooms could end up quite barren.
I mean, if there's a serious debate going on, why not take it to a thread?


----------



## silentprincess (May 22, 2014)

Strewth said:


> I think we're in a difficult position with the chat. There's enough of us that it can get crowded and difficult to follow, but few enough of us that separate rooms could end up quite barren.
> I mean, if there's a serious debate going on, why not take it to a thread?



I would have to agree on this, and also wouldn't that also create a clique culture too? Sorry if that sounds rude, I didn't mean it to be.


----------



## LM 697 (May 22, 2014)

i just want to know why deagledad was banned


----------



## EI 903 (May 22, 2014)

Too many rooms could get bad, but dividing it into two would be fun. One room with everything as it is now, and a second room that anyone with an account can access. Wizards, Moleman, anyone...


----------



## Null (May 22, 2014)

Strewth said:


> I think we're in a difficult position of the chat. There's enough of us that is can get crowded and difficult to follow, but few of us that separate rooms could end up quite barren.
> I mean, if there's a serious debate going on, why not take it to a thread?


The chat system is poorly done to begin with. It was made by some weeb and he half-assed a lot of the shit in it. Fucker even included a random anime picture in the config area, like wtf.

The idea behind creating a separate chatroom came about when we started getting the dedicated Jace trolls in the board. There was a small schism and some of the people who had no interest in Jace fucked off the board entirely when chat started to become heavily saturated in #gamerhumor.

I've tossed around this shit a lot. It's the same sort of thing that inspired the update forum.
1) We had content threads being buried under garbage.
2) Content threads had no quality control.
3) Content threads had a lot of shit posting.
4) Taking Chris too seriously and requiring people to not to shitpost might kill the forum.
5) Requiring people not to shitpost only in update threads was confusing.
6) Making an entirely separate board for Chris updates during one of the slowest update periods in Chris' history seems daft.

When it was first introduced it ruffled a lot of features. People didn't like the idea they couldn't say whatever they wanted. Deleting people's posts offended them. Not having a free flowing conversation for the most interesting threads was disruptive to the health of the board. A lot of people were against it. Someone was so against it he made complaint after complaint for like weeks straight until he eventually figured out how to cope with the mental anxiety change inherently gave him.

The policy of deleting posts in the Chris board was replaced with post moderation. Knowing someone had to read and approve your post had a psychological impact that encouraged not posting at all. This was cured eventually when we started having mirror threads in the discussion board more geared to saying whatever, and the Update board became almost strictly matter-of-fact.


The process for changing the chat is going to be similar to this. People won't like it at first. I'm only going to get things 50% right on Day 0. Someone is going to be so angry that stuff has moved around they will leave forever and tell people on Skype I ruined the CWCki Forums forever and should surrender everything to Freecell. This shit happens every time I change the fucking font.

The issues with Chat atm are:
1) We often have 30+ people.
2) Conversation doesn't always make everyone happy. I've apparently made people literally cry by drilling into a topic.
3) I described a conflict of interest before as the -pets- people versus the #gamerhumor people. Sometimes there's nothing you can do to get someone to give a shit about the current topic.

The issues with multiple rooms are:
1) "Cliques" already exist and may be exasperated through artificial barriers.
2) We sometimes have 10 or fewer people.
3) Wrangling everyone into the same area during slow times may be challenging or impossible.

I've been thinking on this for a while and will synthesize something eventually because I do believe it's possible.


----------



## Strewth (May 22, 2014)

Null said:


> The chat system is poorly done to begin with. It was made by some weeb and he half-assed a lot of the shit in it. Fucker even included a random anime picture in the config area, like wtf.
> 
> The idea behind creating a separate chatroom came about when we started getting the dedicated Jace trolls in the board. There was a small schism and some of the people who had no interest in Jace fucked off the board entirely when chat started to become heavily saturated in #gamerhumor.
> 
> ...



Well, I look forward to any changes, whichever way it goes. People will adapt, as you say.
Sorry for such a half-assed response to such a well thought out post, but you pretty much covered all points! I certainly don't have anything to add or argue against.


----------



## exball (May 22, 2014)

CompyRex said:


> i just want to know why deagledad was banned


I really need to know why the Tape guy got banned honestly.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (May 22, 2014)

exball said:


> I really need to know why the Tape guy got banned honestly.



what about peppy? i have been wondering about that for a while now


----------



## Randall Fragg (May 22, 2014)

Satan said:


> We need more A-Logging and more trollings plans. And less wizards and nerds and other gay shit.


Maybe like an "A-Log Zone", where we can a-log and troll to our hearts content as long as we keep it on that part of the site? That way the rest of the site remains civil and we can be as mean as we want.


----------



## For The Internet (May 22, 2014)

I would love a video game server if I used steam, such a shame I'm stuck with consoles.

I like the idea of gold accounts, but I don't think trophies are necessary.

I'd also love a better chat system.


----------



## A-Stump (May 22, 2014)

I suggest auxiliary rooms to be opened at a mods discretion, a 'main' chat where people can goof off and whatever, and a 'serious' chat  where people can go and discuss things in a constructive atmosphere. So, two main channels with auxiliary channels for when, say, Jace is making content and people want to sperg. This would allow for chat relief when things get their most hectic and wouldn't divide people.


----------



## Varis (May 22, 2014)

Null said:


> Please check which features you'd be interested in. If you aren't interested in any or would prefer things not be added, make your case as a reply in this thread.


These changes are not relevant to my interests, but I'm not opposed to them. I just derp around on the forums when I'm bored at work or coping with insomnia.


----------



## Null (May 22, 2014)

What I'm considering now is a list of default rooms and the ability to create your own.

So, default:

Public (All users, even those with no posts) [Lolcow Discussion]
Closed (All settled members, e.g. those with off-topic access) [No Defined Topic]
Then user-defined.

Rooms created can be listed or unlisted. Unlisted rooms can only be accessed with URL.
Rooms listed by number of people speaking in the last hour but always behind default rooms.
0 active users don't list at all.
May allow op privileges similar to IRC.

Like this:


----------



## LM 697 (May 22, 2014)

I want a Fatman chat section.


----------



## RetardBus (May 22, 2014)

All of the above. Especially the game servers and the Wikimedia bridge.


----------



## milkshark (May 22, 2014)

I have experienced a little bit of a culture clash on this board with the introduction of the Jace stuff. I checked the kid out, and while I understand he is the new hot LOLcow, I have lived through way too much overt male posturing in my adult life to watch some dipshit get started on his lifetime of mediocrity. So, long story short, I have little to no interest in this LOLcow. I appreciate that there is a LOLcow sub forum for when Chris gets boring, but it looks like Jace has outgrown it. Maybe Jace deserves his own separate forum now?

I don't like this site's chat right now, and if there was a room creation feature or alternate rooms, I might prefer that. Anytime I have personally entered a CWCki chat prior, it was pretty hostile for some reason. This goes back a few years actually, and I have been consistently surprised by how nice most folks are on this board. I tend to avoid chat, but perhaps avoiding uninteresting convos and #gamerhumor in a separate room could be fun. Who cares if nobody joins the rooms. Then we'll know it didn't work.


----------



## Dr. Meme (May 22, 2014)

I want a server so I can get banned in 5 minutes by saying something slightly offputing to the admins


----------



## DH 384 (May 22, 2014)

CompyRex said:


> I want a Fatman chat section.




Really though, I like the chat idea. One thing that I've found is that it's difficult to jump into a conversation, such as when Jace is around and posting, and everyone's firing off messages so quickly I can't keep up. I think having an open chat available to absolutely everybody might invite a lot more people to join. It might lead to a lot of shitposting, but it'd probably bring in enough people to justify separate boards even when it's normally slow. Plus it'd allow for separate discussions to be had which is nice. I also think the IRC-style modding would actually be a really good idea as well since it's worked out whenever I've been on an IRC channel.

The game server would be awesome assuming it could actually be done, and the site additions would be good if they didn't encourage shitposting or in-jokes. Most of the trophies as-is are based off of likes and post count (short of being a mod and things most people wouldn't be able to do normally). I've found that my more thought out posts, my analytical ones, or ones just in off-topic showing off a video or song I like tend to get a lot less likes than the ones with just a joke or a quip or something. Actually that really goes for everyone...But it doesn't really encourage good posting as you're going to get more recognition for cracking one-liners than something thought out. If there were other trophies or rewards or stuff I'd say it'd be a good idea if they were handled decently. Yeah, I'm totally being a hypocrite right now.


----------



## A-Stump (May 22, 2014)

A lot of the current post count trophies are directly tied in with the ratios of likes you have so I wouldn't worry about shitposting being encouraged in any way.


----------



## José Mourinho (May 22, 2014)

All of the above.


----------



## Rammspieler (May 22, 2014)

Video game servers? Oh shit, I don't think any of you play Lost Planet 2. I guess a chat room would be nice.


----------



## ___ (May 22, 2014)

The only feature I would like to see is mods not locking threads so fast.  It gotten a lot better lately, but for awhile it was bad.  There would be some good topic, but started by a tard and derailed before any quality users could reply.  I'd go to reply and be all like


----------



## Null (May 22, 2014)

Rammspieler said:


> Video game servers? Oh shit, I don't think any of you play Lost Planet 2. I guess a chat room would be nice.


There is a chatroom. Your special group prevents access to it.


----------



## hm yeah (May 22, 2014)

but what about the internal link logout issue?


----------



## Null (May 22, 2014)

hm yeah said:


> but what about the internal link logout issue?


This is an issue with your browser. It's happened on every incarnation of the forum and has persisted past the switch to XenForo.

Are you using Internet Explorer?


----------



## hm yeah (May 22, 2014)

no i'm using the latest version of firefox on...some sort of linux


----------



## Mondo Zappa (May 22, 2014)

Null said:


> What I'm considering now is a list of default rooms and the ability to create your own.
> 
> So, default:
> 
> ...



Wouldn't public chat be the worst, though? I thought the point of the trusted user criteria was to keep shitposters at bay.


----------



## EI 903 (May 22, 2014)

I've had it happen with Firefox, Chrome, and whatever shitty browser comes with the Kindle Fire.


----------



## Null (May 22, 2014)

Mondo Zappa said:


> Wouldn't public chat be the worst, though? I thought the point of the trusted user criteria was to keep shitposters at bay.


Probably, yes. We'll see how it goes.

I've modified the HTACCESS file for XenForo as per their help documents which may help the logout issue. I've not experienced it, though.

Alternatively, if your IP changes a fuck of a lot, that might also be a problem.


----------



## introman (May 22, 2014)

What about suicide girls but with cwcki users? Autism is hot when it's in a bikini!


----------



## brooklynbailiff (May 22, 2014)

introman said:


> What about suicide girls but with cwcki users? Autism is hot when it's in a bikini!



Dat Robb in a banana hammock. Imagine.


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (May 22, 2014)

I don't use chat much.  Trophies are fun to me, but I don't take them seriously.  Wouldn't make use of the game servers because I'm not much of a gamer


----------



## Zenotwapal (May 22, 2014)

introman said:


> *Autism is hot when it's in a bikini!*


Look at pictures of Pixyteri and ForeverKaitlyn and say that again.

I've only been here awhile (maybe a month or so) and I would say the chat needs a revamping.
As previously stated, having multiple rooms may cause a lot of cliquish behavior. The chat seems to operate well with everyone in the same room collectively. I feel that a chat with multiple rooms might not be as inviting to newer users. 

EDIT: reworded the last sentence


----------



## The I Scream Man (May 22, 2014)

For what it's worth I believe the forums are fine the way they are.


----------



## Null (May 23, 2014)

What exactly is "uninviting" about chat? It feels like people are talking about problems I'm not. Is there something difficult about chat?


----------



## LM 697 (May 23, 2014)

Null said:


> What exactly is "uninviting" about chat? It feels like people are talking about problems I'm not. Is there something difficult about chat?


 Chat consists of a cruel, shiftless bunch.


----------



## Judge Willow Giovanna (May 23, 2014)

Null said:


> What exactly is "uninviting" about chat? It feels like people are talking about problems I'm not. Is there something difficult about chat?


----------



## Null (May 23, 2014)

Stay in the Gabe forum, Candy.


----------



## Judge Willow Giovanna (May 23, 2014)

Null said:


> Stay in the Gabe forum, Candy.


Top mad


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (May 23, 2014)

I haven't been here terribly long but I've liked all the changes made thus far. I voted chat because it sounded like the most interesting choice. However the cwcki connection thing sounds intriguing.

Matter of fact, how do we vote again because I missed the part where it said a whole nother lolcow wiki. Thats definitely the best idea, imo. With ED being down every 30 seconds there really isnt a good place to get all of this info on lolcows. I'm pretty sure the future of the boards is in just general lolcows. Thats why even though Jace didn't particularly spark my interest I still think all the shenanigans that went on with him were cool.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (May 23, 2014)

It'd be interesting to see a "lolcow wiki" that strives for accuracy like the CWCki, as opposed to a satire site that "strives to strike a balance between [truth and fiction] to deliver as many lulz as possible". (https://encyclopediadramatica.es/Encyclopedia_Dramatica:Common_Misconceptions)


----------



## Null (May 23, 2014)

Conceptually speaking, if I were to host a Wiki on the site, it would have to be fully sourced and strive for a Neutral POV a la Wikipedia / Know-Your-Meme instead of just going for as much shit stirring as possible.


----------



## Bgheff (May 23, 2014)

Null said:


> Conceptually speaking, if I were to host a Wiki on the site, it would have to be fully sourced and strive for a Neutral POV a la Wikipedia / Know-Your-Meme instead of just going for as much shit stirring as possible.


thats why you need support of normal poster instead of weens.


----------



## milkshark (May 23, 2014)

Null said:


> What exactly is "uninviting" about chat? It feels like people are talking about problems I'm not. Is there something difficult about chat?



It's like Chris' first day at the GaMe PLAcE. Everybody's already paired up, there are no boyfriend free girls to choose from and nobody lets you use the TV to play Wii games.


----------



## Holdek (May 23, 2014)

Null said:


> The issues with Chat atm are:
> 1) We often have 30+ people.
> 2) Conversation doesn't always make everyone happy. I've apparently made people literally cry by drilling into a topic.
> 3) I described a conflict of interest before as the -pets- people versus the #gamerhumor people. Sometimes there's nothing you can do to get someone to give a shit about the current topic.
> ...



In IRL situations they often have an overflow room for when there are too many people in a particular venue.  I'm not sure of how the specific mechanics and policy would work here, but maybe have it when there are 30 people in chat, a new overflow chat room opens up.  That would make it so it doesn't get overcrowded, but also there won't be multiple rooms open when there are 10 or fewer people.


----------



## Holdek (May 23, 2014)

Although, some of the issue of text going by too fast when there are a grand number of people in chat is caused by the constant post updates in the chat like "a moment ago_ - Judge Holden replied to thread My Sexual Deviances_."


----------



## OtterParty (May 23, 2014)

Holdek said:


> Although, some of the issue of text going by too fast when there are a grand number of people in chat is getting rid of the constant post updates in the chat like "_a moment ago - Judge Holden replied to thread My sexual deviancies_"


If you scroll up a bit so the chatlogs aren't exactly at the bottom, the window stops autoscrolling. Might that help?


----------



## Holdek (May 23, 2014)

Unbovvered said:


> If you scroll up a bit so the chatlogs aren't exactly at the bottom, the window stops autoscrolling. Might that help?


The auto scrolling isn't the problem, as the post updates still interrupt the ongoing chat conversation.


----------



## OtterParty (May 23, 2014)

Holdek said:


> The auto scrolling isn't the problem, as the post updates still interrupt the ongoing chat conversation.


ohh. right. Misunderstood. But you're right, that is a thing that could be changed.


----------



## CatParty (May 23, 2014)

How will we know when to respond to posts then?


----------



## Mauvman Shuffleboard (May 23, 2014)

CätPärty said:


> How will we know when to respond to posts then?


One of the "chat rooms" could be exclusively that shit with actual chatting disabled. You could just check that for latest post updates I guess.


----------



## CatParty (May 23, 2014)

I would like a way to mark threads as read on the mobile version of the site.


----------



## Oglooger (May 23, 2014)

I agree that we could use different chats for different topics, usually I get fed up of the ironic shitposting people might do in chat.


----------



## silentprincess (May 23, 2014)

I have a few concerns about the new changes being imposed, something doesn't feels right about it. I think it is going to encourage more weenary on the lolcow threads, as well as the threads in off topic. They are going to make the forum less of a nice place to go and chat to people, and more of a place where people are going to be scared to post anything in case they have people weening. As in there is going to be a community breakdown, where you are going to lose the community spirit that has kept people on the board, which you don't find on many sites. 

I thought the point of this forum was to not have a lot of autism, but I think the changes will encourage more autism, which will be overwhelming autism that looms ready to destroy us. The chat rooms sound okay, as long as they are monitored properly and it isn't full of people sperging, or making fun of people, it might end up that the weens end up winning. Along with all the other changes that have been mentioned. 

 I'm sorry if this upsets anybody, it's not that I don't like changes. But I guess thinking about it, the more I thought of all the faults with the changes and the thought that the weens are going to win over the site.


----------



## Judge Willow Giovanna (May 23, 2014)

silentprincess said:


> I have a few concerns about the new changes being imposed, something doesn't feels right about it. I think it is going to encourage more weenary on the lolcow threads, as well as the threads in off topic. They are going to make the forum less of a nice place to go and chat to people, and more of a place where people are going to be scared to post anything in case they have people weening. As in there is going to be a community breakdown, where you are going to lose the community spirit that has kept people on the board, which you don't find on many sites.
> 
> I thought the point of this forum was to not have a lot of autism, but I think the changes will encourage more autism, which will be overwhelming autism that looms ready to destroy us. The chat rooms sound okay, as long as they are monitored properly and it isn't full of people sperging, or making fun of people, it might end up that the weens end up winning. Along with all the other changes that have been mentioned.
> 
> I'm sorry if this upsets anybody, it's not that I don't like changes. But I guess thinking about it, the more I thought of all the faults with the changes and the thought that the weens are going to win over the site.



That was adorable and not offensive at all. Mostly agree with this.


----------



## HG 400 (May 23, 2014)

silentprincess said:


> I have a few concerns about the new changes being imposed, something doesn't feels right about it. I think it is going to encourage more weenary on the lolcow threads, as well as the threads in off topic. They are going to make the forum less of a nice place to go and chat to people, and more of a place where people are going to be scared to post anything in case they have people weening. As in there is going to be a community breakdown, where you are going to lose the community spirit that has kept people on the board, which you don't find on many sites.
> 
> I thought the point of this forum was to not have a lot of autism, but I think the changes will encourage more autism, which will be overwhelming autism that looms ready to destroy us. The chat rooms sound okay, as long as they are monitored properly and it isn't full of people sperging, or making fun of people, it might end up that the weens end up winning. Along with all the other changes that have been mentioned.
> 
> I'm sorry if this upsets anybody, it's not that I don't like changes. But I guess thinking about it, the more I thought of all the faults with the changes and the thought that the weens are going to win over the site.



This. Meaningless trophies and achievements are what you bait autist-traps with.


----------



## CatParty (May 23, 2014)

We need more trophies and achievements.


----------



## BT 075 (May 23, 2014)

CätPärty said:


> We need more trophies and achievements.



The biggest flaw of this site is that @BRICKS Wangler has not been made an administrator yet. Too many fats, too little time...


----------



## Colress (May 23, 2014)

mobile chet


----------



## milkshark (May 23, 2014)

Holdek said:


> The auto scrolling isn't the problem, as the post updates still interrupt the ongoing chat conversation.



Maybe they could program a news ticker that scrolls updates along the bottom of the chat window. That would be slick.


----------



## _blank_ (May 24, 2014)

My main concerns mostly come from experiencing the growing pains of other forums like this, at least in size and community "togetherness." In far too many cases, what happens is that the managers decide to be really ambitious, pull up the stops, and essentially try to change the equivalent of a small but comfortable corner shop into a shopping mall. At first, the next format is amazing, but soon the new expanse of stuff waters down the community, and the free space begins to get filled in with idiots and try-hards. Eventually, things implode, the managers get pissed that what they worked on isn't getting the recognition it rightly deserved, and the whole operation implodes. 

Now, that isn't to say some changes and revisions are a bad thing, but again I _strongly _suggest that we expand in metered steps. The chat can be improved upon, but let's keep it limited to maybe just a few chat rooms at this time - maybe just Chris chat, Lolcow chat, and Misc. Chat. Anything more might be overkill. 

Game servers might also be a cool idea, but I would suggest we maybe have like a featured game of the week/month so we can keep a closer sense of community and we can include people who might only play on particular plaforms. 

The forum add-ons, at least in regards to trophies and the like are very arbitrary in my opinion, and really don't serve any purpose. I don't know the criteria for earning trophies (I honestly think I noticed something about trophies once before and completely forgot about them until right now.) but my concern would be having folks like we did with "Batman" who come on here, post-spam (spam-post?), and not really add anything insightful.  

And I do like the Wikimedia bridge idea, but as it was mentioned previously, keep it "serious" and strongly enforce the rule that we aren't putting it together for weens to ween about some random dA lolcow or whatever. Above all, the foundation and structure for such a project needs to be put into place before releasing it to the public. Or, thinking about it, maybe make that a perk of more dedicated members, that they can edit Wiki?

We got an awesome thing here on the CWCki, and I'm happy to be a part of this community. Here's hoping for the best for the future.


----------



## Obnoxion (May 24, 2014)

I want to play Minecraft with you.


----------



## silentprincess (May 24, 2014)

_blank_ said:


> My main concerns mostly come from experiencing the growing pains of other forums like this, at least in size and community "togetherness." In far too many cases, what happens is that the managers decide to be really ambitious, pull up the stops, and essentially try to change the equivalent of a small but comfortable corner shop into a shopping mall. At first, the next format is amazing, but soon the new expanse of stuff waters down the community, and the free space begins to get filled in with idiots and try-hards. Eventually, things implode, the managers get pissed that what they worked on isn't getting the recognition it rightly deserved, and the whole operation implodes.
> 
> Now, that isn't to say some changes and revisions are a bad thing, but again I _strongly _suggest that we expand in metered steps. The chat can be improved upon, but let's keep it limited to maybe just a few chat rooms at this time - maybe just Chris chat, Lolcow chat, and Misc. Chat. Anything more might be overkill.
> 
> ...



Thank you for explaining, that was what I wanted to say but couldn't really explain well.


----------



## Null (May 24, 2014)

I think the forum's community is a lot like the layers of the Earth. There's the crust, the mantle, and the core.

The crust has the most surface area. It's furthest from the center of the planet. It would represent the very large number of passive members, the people who don't post often, or the ones that don't have accounts. They imbue little to none of the culture.

The mantle sits below the crust and above the core. It has more energy than the crust and goes a lot deeper. It'd be the people who post infrequently and/or avoid the chat. It's the average user who might understand a lot of in-jokes but refrains from participating often.

The core is the center. It's where 'tism is most dense and active. It's the people who participate in chat and know all the in jokes and do the -pets- thing. Oddly, as they're the furthest from the crust, they're less likely to participate in Chris discussion.


As more is added to the community, things will change. The composition of what makes up each layer will be modified. Even now, every day the makeup of the board is a little different. The thing is, most people don't see it. Things change very slowly and when something accelerates it, people are discomforted by it. I'm trying to figure out _why_ things are "good" right now and why most people are content, and I think it's for a few reasons.

1) We expect people to be nice to each other. When they aren't, they get banned. The majority of people are very amiable and as a result it creates a comfortable community.
2) Our staff are pretty exceptional for an online community. We have good number of people, they do a great job at identifying problems as they arise, and most are active.
3) People that cause problems are often outsiders. When it's an internal problem, the person is usually such a misfit people already wanted them gone.
4) We try not to take ourselves too seriously. This isn't a job. This is a big game of retard safari.

In that sense, the board is self-regulating. We hold people to common sense and that's usually enough. With any new additions, the same sort of philosophy will be kept.


----------



## OtterParty (May 24, 2014)

That's a very good point. We do have exceptional staff. We're lucky to have so many exceptional individuals helping the rest of us regular folks get by. Our staff are some of the most exceptional people I've had the fortune to meet and Dear Leader is the most exceptional of all.


----------



## A-Stump (May 24, 2014)

Truly exceptional, yes, agreed.


----------



## Null (May 25, 2014)

Forum add-ons has taken the lead despite starting in dead-last. I think this has to do with the number of "crust" / casual users that have visited the thread over the last 3 days after adding the global notice. Immediately, the chat people see the thread, but only over time do the majority of users begin to respond to things.

It's a good place to start now that I think about it. Given the state of things as they are now, it probably isn't a gright idea to bombard people with a bunch of new modules. I still want to drag people out of the discussion board because those users are fleeting. You sign up, post a bit about Chris, and then eventually realize that he's dried up and leave. If the person were to eventually venture out of discussion, they stand a much higher chance of integrating long-term. I'd like some sort of encouragement system for posting outside of that board, but for the casual poster / lurker, forum incentives aren't effective.

After looking over some XenForo add-ons from their resource list, there's a few things that are nice.

On the topic of games:

Game Server Lists
Steam Authentication + Tie in
In general forum stuff:

User Medals (more rewarding than trophies imo)
Calendar (allows people to put their events on the map)
Cover Photo for Profile (would be an apt replacement for signature use)

I understand the forum got its start with Chris. I know that most people come here to talk about Chris, but looking at Chris' activity and having experienced his reluctance to even _accept a thousand dollars for nothing_, I cannot imagine him being a sustainable source of new users or discussion for much longer. To use the douchiest words possible: I prognosticate the end of Christory in the next 2 years, and I see the time leading up to that to be slow. I don't want to eliminate Chris from the forum, but I don't want to rely on him for activity and I don't want us to be caught with our pants down if for some reason he were to suddenly stop posting updates forever after today.

After running some quick database queries, I've turned up the following data. These are the number of posts made in each forum over the last 7 days a few minutes before this post was made.







I think we're reaching a point where it's safe to branch out. I'll start tweaking things on the forum to make them more homely, but in the next few months I intend to shake things up. Remember:  A change a day keeps the autism away.


----------



## Judge Willow Giovanna (May 25, 2014)

A-Stump said:


> Truly exceptional, yes, agreed.



Agreed. Your Dear Leader is the most exceptional than individual I've ever met, even the likes of Moleman9000. Exception above exceptions.


----------



## Cwckifan (May 25, 2014)

Improved chat would be great, and a Minecraft server would be awesome. Everything else is fine


----------



## He Sets Me On Fire (May 25, 2014)

I'm down with anything.  Except knife fights. 

Actually, no, check that - I meant "We need more knife fights."  Otherwise, I'm down with anything.


----------



## Christ-Chan (May 25, 2014)

I want more hug-boxes in Chat for our Family to just hug and cheer and talk about our dreams and feelings, so yeah, being able to create a semi-private chatgroup would be kickin-rad-


----------



## Glaive (May 26, 2014)

Voted for better chat.  It has some minor annoyances for me like not always scrolling to the bottom, especially after an image has been posted.  And sometimes it moves WAY too quickly so adding additional rooms/channels would help slow down the chat during peak hours where you can't follow the conversation. 

Also requesting a new smiley icon with a hockey mask and wizard hat on it por favor


----------



## brooklynbailiff (May 26, 2014)

Glaive said:


> Also requesting a new smiley icon with a hockey mask and wizard hat on it por favor



Cool vanity.


----------



## Dr. Mario (May 26, 2014)

Cwckifan said:


> Improved chat would be great, and a Minecraft server would be awesome. Everything else is fine


Minecraft is fine, but I don't know if there will be griefers ruining every  building. We will need fine moderators and plugins.

I would like to ask for a Sammy saying "Frickin" smiley too.


----------



## Cwckifan (May 26, 2014)

Marella said:


> Minecraft is fine, but I don't know if there will be griefers ruining every  building. We will need fine moderators and plugins.
> 
> I would like to ask for a Sammy saying "Frickin" smiley too.


 Maybe it could be a closed server? Besides, folks here are already pretty knowledgeable about what is and isn't acceptable behavior


----------



## Venusaur (May 26, 2014)

Voted!

I'm quite happy with the current trophy system and whatnot, I wouldn't like the site to become like Steam with all the badges and trophies. As for more chats, I like just having one chat. It never really gets SUPER full, and it serves a nice hub to interract with  forumers that I wouldn't normally see outside of my usual lurking spots in the forum.

Having Minecraft, Steam groups and so forth would be nice. There's plenty of cool people in the forums, and gaming together would be nice.


----------



## Cid Highwind (May 27, 2014)

CätPärty said:


> what are the rewards we are talking about?



China?


----------



## José Mourinho (May 28, 2014)

So TF2 is one of these servers. Is there gonna be a CWC-styled one or lolcow-related?



Spoiler



Preferably a Molay one.


----------



## Xalver (May 28, 2014)

can we have subfourms dedicated to furries on lolcow (lets call it furries)


----------



## José Mourinho (May 28, 2014)

Xalver said:


> can we have subfourms dedicated to furries on lolcow (lets call it furries)


This (Lolcow subforum) isn't a furry subforum.

EDIT: On a serious note though, I don't think there should be a furry subforum for now unless the furry thread is getting bigger.


----------



## Xalver (May 28, 2014)

brooklynbailiff said:


> Cool vanity.


we should also have a caterpillow icon!


----------



## brooklynbailiff (May 28, 2014)

Xalver said:


> we should also have a caterpillow icon!



You spelled Molly Ringworm wrong.


----------



## exball (May 28, 2014)

Crazy Pacer said:


> Thousands of years ago Smokedaddy and I were supposed to get together on Eve and suicide gank some miners. It never happened but it would have been badass. Theres alot of gamers here so I think the game servers are the way to go.


Go back to sleep. Null killed you.


----------



## brooklynbailiff (May 28, 2014)

exball said:


> Go back to sleep. Null killed you.


----------



## Holdek (May 28, 2014)

Null said:


> I think the forum's community is a lot like the layers of the Earth. There's the crust, the mantle, and the core.
> 
> The crust has the most surface area. It's furthest from the center of the planet. It would represent the very large number of passive members, the people who don't post often, or the ones that don't have accounts. They imbue little to none of the culture.
> 
> ...


Ok I'm not gonna lie that geological analogy was fucking chill


----------



## TL 611 (Jun 2, 2014)

1 minute ago - A-Stump: 
This forum needs a button where if you push it, Null gets shocked violently
I agree


----------



## exball (Jun 2, 2014)

Melchett said:


> 1 minute ago - A-Stump:
> This forum needs a button where if you push it, Null gets shocked violently
> I agree


Ya I agree.


----------



## TL 611 (Jun 2, 2014)

(Okay now a real suggestion)

Would there be a way to turn off the "replied to" thing in chat when theres a certain amount of activity? I'm not suggesting scrapping it all together, its just in peak times chat is very full - I was trying to think of a way to de-clutter it.


----------



## nsan (Jun 8, 2014)

I don't know if I'm posting to the right place but:
 I think the "report" button should be "Send in detectives!"


----------



## Pikonic (Jun 8, 2014)

nsan said:


> I don't know if I'm posting to the right place but:
> I think the "report" button should be "Send in detectives!"


Yes.
Maybe make "edit " into "I may have misspoke."


----------



## exball (Jun 8, 2014)

nsan said:


> I don't know if I'm posting to the right place but:
> I think the "report" button should be "Send in detectives!"


Yes I agree. Null add this now.


----------



## CrayolaFuckinModelMagic (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm not going to lie, the game servers option is speaking to me right now.


----------



## nsan (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm still waiting for the "send in detectives" button


----------



## exball (Jun 9, 2014)

nsan said:


> I'm still waiting for the "send in detectives" button


Please direct all complaints towards this thread.

http://cwckiforums.com/threads/hey-null-stop-being-a-dick.3020/


----------



## Null (Jun 16, 2014)

If you're an experienced wiki editor (especially with fundamentals like good page name guidelines, infoboxes, category trees, portal setups, etc) please PM me a "resume" with what you can do.


----------



## Holdek (Jun 17, 2014)

Can we add a disclaimer link, and then when you click on it it says:

ALL Sonichu, Rosechu, Cwcville and such material is Copyrighted March, 2000 by Christian Weston Chandler, with Full Paperwork backed up in Washington DC. Any names, persons or characters and such illustrated in the past Original Comic Book Pages, LittleBiGPlanet 1, 2, PSP and Vita Levels under the PSN ID of "Sonichu", and all direct content from the Creator, Christian Weston Chandler, NOT originating from said Creator that may seem similar to anyone past or present, as well as under other respective ownerships, are purely coincidental or otherwise parodic. Ownership of Original characters of Pikachu, Pok'emon and Sonic the Hedgehog are those of Nintendo and SEGA of America respectively. 

Anyone using my characters and all Without Christian Weston Chandler's Consent are Criminals, and such people should be reported to the Police immediately.  Anyone using images or likenesses of Sonichu and/or Rosechu and all associated for mockery or slander, monitary gain, or anything similar, without the consent of the original Author, Christian Weston Chandler, AKA Christopher Weston Chandler, of Ruckersville, Virginia, United States of America, shall be subject to legal lawsuit and dubbed as a criminal, punishable by applicable and associated laws.


----------



## Holdek (Jun 17, 2014)

Also under the ad that guests see:

All Advertisements within the AdSpace on the CWCki Forums ARE NOT RELATIVE to Christian Weston Chandler, CWCki Forums, Sonichu or Rosechu, or all things else on the website whatsoever, unless otherwise specifically noted within the "Captain's Log" space personally by C.W.C. 

Have a Zappin' Day!


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Jun 23, 2014)

Webm support when?


----------



## Ian Brandon Something (Jun 24, 2014)

Removing chat


----------



## Null (Jun 24, 2014)

Ian Brandon Something said:


> Removing chat


Click the purple music note if the sounds annoy you.


----------



## ___ (Jun 27, 2014)

Ian Brandon Something said:


> Removing chat



Get yourself banned from chat. Also works.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 27, 2014)

Can we bring back the part where it show whose birthday's are today on the main page?


----------



## CatParty (Jun 28, 2014)

When someone gets enough posts to see off topic and chat, can this play?


----------



## Watcher (Jun 28, 2014)

CatParty said:


> When someone gets enough posts to see off topic and chat, can this play?


Lol nice try Catparty

We all know you don't play video games


----------



## TL 611 (Jun 29, 2014)

Making another suggestion to sort out chat - it used to be people only complained about the speed/overpopulation of chat in peak times, but the forum is growing and it chats starting to suck more and more. We really could do with chatrooms or something


----------



## Ian Brandon Something (Jun 29, 2014)

Melchett said:


> Making another suggestion to sort out chat - it used to be people only complained about the speed/overpopulation of chat in peak times, but the forum is growing and it chats starting to suck more and more. We really could do with chatrooms or something



Either more chat, or less chat. The current situation is pretty dire.


----------

